# Insulation question



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

I hope someone can help me concerning insulation. My Dad would have the answer but there is no internet in heaven.
I am renovating a two story home. I can only afford to put one bedroom and one bathroom on the second floor.
The opposite side will have a door which opens into an unfinished room. The builder does not plan on putting any insulation on that side. This does not seem wise to me. Can you help me?
VH


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Where do you live? If in a colder climate pipes freezing or cold air infiltration would be a concern. But to be honest spend under $500 and you could insulate it yourself if push comes to shove. 

Still.... What does the roof look like? What's under the unfinished part? How much to insulate from beginning?


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

VeryHurt said:


> I hope someone can help me concerning insulation. My Dad would have the answer but there is no internet in heaven.
> I am renovating a two story home. I can only afford to put one bedroom and one bathroom on the second floor.
> The opposite side will have a door which opens into an unfinished room. The builder does not plan on putting any insulation on that side. This does not seem wise to me. Can you help me?
> VH


JSG always insulate all outside walls always

55


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Agree with John117.

An insulated room would draw heat from the insulated room 'if' the adjoining wall is uninsulated.

The wood in an uninsulated room breaks down quicker, from the heat/cold swings in temperature.

Not in a couple of seasons, but eventually. Spend the money. Walls and ceiling. Moisture is another issue.


----------



## sissyphus (Feb 1, 2012)

usually you insulate any walls facing the outside and the master bedroom where the married couple sleeps. this way, if you have kids or anyone in an adjoining room, they don't get to hear the noises and comments when the couple "get's it on".


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

john117 said:


> Where do you live? If in a colder climate pipes freezing or cold air infiltration would be a concern. But to be honest spend under $500 and you could insulate it yourself if push comes to shove.
> 
> Still.... What does the roof look like? What's under the unfinished part? How much to insulate from beginning?


I will try to answer your questions.
The unfinished space was for 2 additional bedroom and a full bath.
I live in New Jersey.
Above the unfinished area is an attic space with some HVAC stuff.
Under the unfinished space is my first floor bedroom.
Three walls are on the outside.
One wall is in the interior of the house with an interior door.
When I was in the room, I could see the sun outside but the builder said those areas would be covered by the first floor porch.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

New Jersey --- it's easy, insulate as if the rest of the rooms would be finished. And insulate the roof above the unfinished rooms, which would means there will need to be some support for blown in insulation (or bats).

How much to insulate?


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

Am I understanding this correctly? The builder isn't planning to put insulation in a common interior wall (adjoining two rooms)? I don't think that's uncommon. But it's not uncommon to have it insulated to help as a sound barrier. The cost can't be an issue. I'd tell the builder to insulate.


----------



## bbrad (May 30, 2012)

Insulation is a good thing, and very inexpensive compared to the cost of cooling and heating.


----------



## DepressedHusband (Apr 22, 2011)

Use mineral wool, reject water, offers better sound dampening, has a higher R value, and yes insulate. also mineral wool approach the thermal performance of foam, with far better sound control.


----------



## Handy (Jul 23, 2017)

In NJ you need insulation summer to keep in the cold in and the heat out and in the winter to keep the heat in. Any place (wall floor ceiling) exposed to cold or heat requires insulation, especially the small areas around doors and windows. A vapor barrier needs to be placed on the heat side. That is the paper or foil side of roll insulation needs to be placed towards the heated part (winter) of the room.

I have remodeled houses where the insulation was substandard and sometimes non-existent around exterior doors and windows=Bad idea and reflects on sloppy work. I put in as much insulation as will fit AND then make sure the outside walls have Tyvek (house wrap) or something similar to reduce outside air infiltration. I a super careful so windows don't have air leaks or drafts when it is windy outside.

It cost too much to heat and or cool a house and without very good insulation, you are wasting money to maintain a comfortable tempature on the inside of your living areas.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Odo says it really depends on the layout of the house. He has rebuilt our 300 year old farmhouse so I asked the question of him.

Does "unfinished" mean there's no floor?

He says, at the minimum you need insulation on the ceiling of the 1st floor bedroom/floor of 2nd story unfinished room so the hot air from the bedroom does not rise into the unfinished room.

You want to insulate the heated envelope of house. Putting insulation in an interior wall would be moot if the rooms in between are both heated. But, if one room is unfinished and not heated, the heat will leak through the wall into the unheated room. Soundproofing is another matter and that's a valid reason to insulate an interior wall even if the two areas are already heated. Odo has had to insulate our house very well to accommodate a good wood stove. We can crank it up to 90 degrees in here on some of the coldest days.


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

john117 said:


> New Jersey --- it's easy, insulate as if the rest of the rooms would be finished. And insulate the roof above the unfinished rooms, which would means there will need to be some support for blown in insulation (or bats).
> 
> How much to insulate?


Hi John ~

I will ask the builder or architect for the square footage.

I believe he wants to use spray foam in some parts of the home and the traditional what I call "cotton candy" in other parts.

Thanks !

VH


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

The cost to insulate is pretty small considering the costs of the total remodel you are doing. If you eventually finish that part of the home it's going to need to be insulated anyway I'd just tell him you want it done. 

I'm in Wisconsin and the home I'm currently in the prior owners remodeled the attached garage into what could be extra living space however they didn't insulate the outside walls. Even with the door closed off to that area my kitchen ends up being the coldest part of my home as all the heat just gets sucked into that area of the home that I'm not even using. Unless he's got a real good reasoning behind not insulating I'd get it done.


----------



## Youngster (Sep 5, 2014)

If it's open put in bats with the support wires. If you're doing an unfinished attic floor or the walls are enclosed do the blown in. I've done both and it's very easy....wife and kids were able to do it as well! In addition to insulating properties you'll also notice that adding insulation will make your house quieter(for instance if you live on a busy street, etc).

If you purchase enough of the blow-in insulation from the box stores sometimes they'll throw in a half day blower rental for free!


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

Dear John, 55, SunCMars, Sissyphus, Haiku, BBrad, Depressed Husband, Handy, Satya, Honco & Youngster:

Thanks for your replies. You were all very helpful.

Sincerely ~

VH


----------

